# Tour Dem Parks- Baltimore 6/10



## zeytin (May 15, 2004)

Anyone going? I am going to try to make it this year but would be more likely to follow through if I knew I was going to meet some more RBR folks.

http://www.tourdemparks.org/

Cheers,
Zeytin


----------



## enki42ea (Apr 11, 2005)

I may go but not sure yet. If I do I'll probably do the long route


----------



## bikeboy389 (May 4, 2004)

I just asked Girlygirl if she was interested. I'll post back when I know more.

It looks like fun to me. We'd do the long one if we come up, of course.


----------



## zeytin (May 15, 2004)

Longer one is better. I understand there are cobbled sections.


----------



## bikeboy389 (May 4, 2004)

Looks like Girlygirl and I will be going--another friend we know from Balto is going. I expect we'll be at the registration tables at 7:30 or so if you want to look for us.


----------



## enki42ea (Apr 11, 2005)

I think MarkS is planning to go.


----------



## MarkS (Feb 3, 2004)

enki42ea said:


> I think MarkS is planning to go.



If I can get my butt out of bed early enough.


----------



## enki42ea (Apr 11, 2005)

MarkS said:


> If I can get my butt out of bed early enough.


Is this an invite to drive by and honk in the morning?


----------



## MarkS (Feb 3, 2004)

enki42ea said:


> Is this an invite to drive by and honk in the morning?



Two problems:

1. The master bedroom is at the back of the house, so I would not hear it if you did honk.

2. If by some chance you were to make enough noise to wake me up, you would wake up Mrs. S, too, and she would not be a happy camper.

Proceed at your own risk!

Actually, I am thinking about riding from my house to the start of the ride and then back home from the end of the ride. That way I would have a nice 60 miles for the day. It all depends upon how early I get up on Sunday morning.


----------



## enki42ea (Apr 11, 2005)

So you just have to warn her to wear ear plugs. Duh 

Hmm, I wonder if there is a metro stop near by so I could bike there (down hill) and take the metro back if I'm tired.


----------



## MarkS (Feb 3, 2004)

enki42ea said:


> So you just have to warn her to wear ear plugs. Duh
> 
> Hmm, I wonder if there is a metro stop near by so I could bike there (down hill) and take the metro back if I'm tired.



The nearest metro stop probably is Charles Center, which is about 2 miles from Carroll Park. The ride between the park and the metro stop is pretty flat. It definitlely could work as a safety fall back. The other option that you could use would be to take the light rail from downtown to the Falls Road station, which is just above Lake Avenue.


----------



## MarkS (Feb 3, 2004)

Probably will not make it,

I had planned to do the ride. But, I just found out that I have to make an emergency dash to Charlottesville, VA (someone has lost her keys, is stranded there, and I have to take the spare car key there right now.). My estimate is that I will not be back home late and after 6 or 7 hours on the road, I probably will not be in the best state for getting up at the crack of dawn to meet you guys at 7:30 a.m. at Carroll Park. PM me your cell number (I have it at work, but not here at home), Maybe I'll try to catch up with all of you on the route a little later in the day.


----------



## zeytin (May 15, 2004)

Planning to be at Reg table at 7:30 riding a Trek Postal with red white and blue spokes.

Zeytin


----------



## enki42ea (Apr 11, 2005)

Mine is a blue lemond with a rear rack, aerobars, and yellow/orange tires. (lots or refltive tape on the bike too)

Did the stupid mistake of forgetting to actually register, so just took care of that...


----------



## zeytin (May 15, 2004)

Oh, I didn't register until I got there. I guess I should have done it online but when I got there the registration table was pretty laid back. I love the T-shirt, and the kick of Zeke's coffee was a nice start. 
I had a great time it was nice to see you all again and to meet new people. I really enjoyed the ride and seeing so much of the city. If nothing gets in the way I'll be doing that again next year.

(Looks like this summer will be climbing training ug...)


----------



## enki42ea (Apr 11, 2005)

Sorry for the crashes I caused, hope you recover quickly.....

Good ride though, I should have it up on motionbased soon (i.e. once I plug the edge into the computer) if anyone is interested.


----------



## enki42ea (Apr 11, 2005)

here it is:
http://trail.motionbased.com/trail/invitation/email/accept.mb?senderPk.pkValue=115669&unitSystemPkValue=2&episodePk.pkValue=3009032


----------



## zeytin (May 15, 2004)

enki42ea said:


> Sorry for the crashes I caused, hope you recover quickly.....
> 
> Good ride though, I should have it up on motionbased soon (i.e. once I plug the edge into the computer) if anyone is interested.


I don't remember you causing any accidents 
Cool I'd like to see it. I wish I had some pictures. People were there taking pictures but I don't know where to look for them. Maybe the lame website.


----------

